# XP Sicherheitszentrum ausschalten?



## Helljunk (20. November 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte man fragen ob man das Sicherheitszentrum bei Win XP unten rechts in der Taskleiste abschalten kann. Nervt ziemlich da er mir dauernd sagt das mein Compu "eventuell" gefährdet wäre wenn ich den PC hochfahre. Hab schon versucht das ding irgendwie zu deaktivieren, aber kriegs irgendwie nicht hin. Weiss jemand rat?   

Greetz Helljunk


----------



## Alexander12 (20. November 2005)

Hi.

So weit Ich weiß, geht das mit normalen Mitteln nicht - Esseidenn du Aktivierst alle Punke im Center, dann kommts nicht mehr..
Lass mich aber auch gern eines Besseren belehren.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## metalgear (20. November 2005)

Hallo @ all

Die Deiner Meinung nach lästigen Meldungen wirst Du folgendermaßen los: 

Im Sicherheitscenter öffnest Du mit einem Klick auf "Ressourcen" >> "Warnungseinstellungen des Sichereitscenters ändern" ein Menü, in dem Du selber anpassen kannst, wann diese obligatorische Warnung angezeigt werden soll - und wann nicht. 
Deaktivierst Du alle drei Punkte, sollte das Sicherheitscenter mWn trotz deaktivierter Firewall etc. zukünftig die Klappe halten.

Bild des Menüs angehängt. 

Gruß  
metalgear


----------



## Helljunk (20. November 2005)

Jup das hat geklappt, war ja doch recht simpel, hehe  :-( 

Thx Helljunk


----------

